# Head Injury and Hair Loss



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

In January I got a concussion after having an accedent on my mare. I also cracked a bone in my back(for the second time) and cut the top of my head open and had the whole left side of my head swollen. 
Heres my question, its been about two and a half months sence my accedent. When i was finaly able to wash my hair after the stapels were removed, i notice(and sobbed over) the fact that my hair was falling out! not just in the shower or when i brushed my hair, no! when i run my fingers through my hair too! My doctor told me it was because of the head injury and stress to my body, however shouldnt i have stoped having my hair fall out?? Im not just talking a strand here, a strand there, no im talking handfulls of hair! when i have a shower my hair plugs up the drain! Thankfuly its less than when i first noticed it, but its still alot of hair. Do you all think this is normal? Is there anything I can do about it?? 

Im so thankful i have(or had) thick hair becasue its not so noticeable, but its getting to the point where it might start being obvious im losing my hair!


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't think it's anything to worry about. I 'believe' a person looses 80 hairs a day on average. If you haven't washed/brushed your hair in 60 days thats 4800 loose hairs on your head. 

If it IS related to stress well then try not to get MORE stressed out about it. When I was 8 years old I worried myself sick over something and ended up with a huge bald spot in the back of my head. It grew back! 

I don't think there is any chance it's permanent. If it IS stress and not just normal daily loss I am guessing you will be back to normal before you can even tell. Especially with thick hair.


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

I just didnt have to wash my hair for two weeks, but wow thats alot of hair!!
I sure hope it wont continue...my hairs the olny nice looking thing about me  
I do stress alot, and im on anti-anxiety pills and other meds, but i still stress alot, who knows... cant wait for it to go back to normal! Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

Check out longhaircommunity.com, you might find your answer there. It's a website dedicated to the care of long hair, but there is a lot of info on overall hair care. 

What you are describing has been described on that forum as well. Maybe it will make you feel better to read about others who have experienced the same thing. This thread on longhaircommunity.com has people discussing how they lost hair due to stress and illness.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Stress can do that to you. I had bacterial meningitiis in Aug. one year and then my Mom died in October that same year. My hair started slowly falling out. In April, I was afraid I was going to be bald because of the large amounts coming out. It stopped on its own and is now thickening back up. I went from a fat braided pony tail to one thinner than my pinky. That has been 3 years ago and it is pretty fat again. Not as big as it was, but close.


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

oh! thank you both, that makes me feel much much better!!


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

When I lost 30 pounds over a short period of time, I lost a lot of hair. Now I have thyroid problems and my hair is falling out again. I am hoping that with thyroid pills adjusted my hair will regrow again like it did after I lost all the weight.
Linda


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I needed a blood tranfusion after the birth of my first child and then developed a fever.
Over the next couple of months I lost about 1/3 of my hair.

I was told it was the stress.

Then it grew back and never happened again.

I suspect you'll begin to recover your natural head of hair soon.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I would talk to your doctor about some vitamin/mineral supplements to boost your immune system. 

When the body is that stressed over a period of time, it becomes more vulnerable and could use a boost and many times a good vitamin/mineral supplement will help correct the damage done.

Speak w/your doctor and get his advice concerning what would help. Sorry to hear about your horse wreck!


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

When I gave birth, my hair fell out in the center part and all around the hairline . When my son was two months old I looked like a rooster. Obviously it came back. Dr. said it was from the stress of the birth since I had him natural and there were no drugs involved to blame it on.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Any time I get hurt or sick... a lot of my hair falls out. 
But it does grow back when I am better.
This is a normal condition with many people. <hugs>
Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

I would not rule out a mineral or vitamin imbalance, but yes, severe trauma can affect follicles. My wife was "scalped" in a horse accident 2 years ago and the edge of the wound where the tear happened never did grow hair back... it goes almost unnoticed now, but you can clearly see no hair growth along the suture line.


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

well thanks everyone, it was getting better, however on april 1st i got creamed by a cement truck and hit my head aganest the window, and now its back(or leaving) in full force! oy!


----------

